# More MDF Mangling...



## BradNaylor (12 Oct 2010)

Just finished this off yesterday. 

£300 worth of MDF and £100 worth of white primer. The customer gets the fun of painting it. Happy days!


----------



## laird (12 Oct 2010)

Nice, you're really starting to get the hang of this MDF stuff.


----------



## Mr T (12 Oct 2010)

Hi Brad

Very nice. As a matter of interest could you say how many hours there are there.

Chris


----------



## BradNaylor (12 Oct 2010)

Mr T":3jbj5ok3 said:


> Hi Brad
> 
> Very nice. As a matter of interest could you say how many hours there are there.
> 
> Chris



Roughly 160 hours including 40 hours fitting


----------



## Alex (12 Oct 2010)

Quality job mattey, certainly looks sleek. 8) 
How'd you go about those floating shelves in the recesses.


----------



## phil2010 (12 Oct 2010)

Great work how did you make the doors,is it with a loose tenon.What hinges do you use,are they inset or layon with some extra timber added to the carcass, how do you join the mdf together ,the carcass and the face frames .Would be good to see photos of them being fitted.


----------



## petermillard (12 Oct 2010)

Nice. Those alcoves look quite wide and the floating shelves pretty slim - did you have some steel (box-section or angle) in the leading edge?

Impressive how far 400 quid can go though - nice margin too 

Pete


----------



## pren (12 Oct 2010)

My laptop froze after loading the first pic. Thought that was all the customer got out of £300 worth of MDF!! :shock: :lol: :lol: 

Loves it.


----------



## Mr T (13 Oct 2010)

> Mr T wrote
> 
> Very nice. As a matter of interest could you say how many hours there are there.





> Brad wrote:
> 
> Roughly 160 hours including 40 hours fitting.




I'm impressed Duncan. How did you joint the doors?


Chris


----------



## BradNaylor (13 Oct 2010)

We just cut 22mm MR MDF into 70mm strips for the stiles and 100mm for the rails, sand the edges on the drum sander, and machine a 20mm deep 6mm wide groove down the middle of one edge on the spindle moulder.

The rails are then cut to length and a tenon machined on each end using a rebate block on the spindle.

A 6mm MDF panel and Bob's your uncle. We reckon on 30 minutes per door if done in decent batches. These then had a pine moulding added afterwards before being given two coats of white primer.

Cheers
Brad

PS Nobody's asked what we charged for this lot. You're a reticent bunch on here!

Six grand. And the customer's delighted.


----------



## BradNaylor (13 Oct 2010)

petermillard":3w3g6n6p said:


> Nice. Those alcoves look quite wide and the floating shelves pretty slim - did you have some steel (box-section or angle) in the leading edge?



The shelves are made from two pieces of 18mm MR MDF glued together, each rebated along the back and sides to form a groove when assembled.

The shelves then slide onto battens fixed to the back and sides of the alcove.

They are intended for light-weight display purposes. If they were meant for books we would have reinforced them as you describe


----------



## Doctor (13 Oct 2010)

BradNaylor":3pqjzae8 said:


> A 6mm MDF panel and Bob's your uncle.



A saying that makes Bob's smile. :lol: :lol:


----------



## petermillard (13 Oct 2010)

BradNaylor":t6a61x30 said:


> PS Nobody's asked what we charged for this lot. You're a reticent bunch on here!
> 
> Six grand. And the customer's delighted.



I'd already guessed (200 [email protected] £30 per hour = a couple of days off playing golf...) 

Pete


----------



## BradNaylor (13 Oct 2010)

What can I tell you Pete?

Life's good!

:lol:


----------



## phil2010 (13 Oct 2010)

BradNaylor":23ckmou4 said:


> We just cut 22mm MR MDF into 70mm strips for the stiles and 100mm for the rails, sand the edges on the drum sander, and machine a 20mm deep 6mm wide groove down the middle of one edge on the spindle moulder.
> 
> The rails are then cut to length and a tenon machined on each end using a rebate block on the spindle.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the answer, how do you construct the carcass,and what about the box style side panels and front pieces cheers.


----------



## joiner_sim (13 Oct 2010)

Nice bit of work done there!


----------



## shim20 (13 Oct 2010)

blimey alot of work there, looks super though, top work


----------



## ramp34 (13 Oct 2010)

Looks great Brad, so please do tell how much you charged. I'm only asking as Pricing up a job is something i struggle with. Did you spray the primer on or did you paint it by hand?


----------



## phil2010 (15 Oct 2010)

phil2010":1mt1ptth said:


> BradNaylor":1mt1ptth said:
> 
> 
> > We just cut 22mm MR MDF into 70mm strips for the stiles and 100mm for the rails, sand the edges on the drum sander, and machine a 20mm deep 6mm wide groove down the middle of one edge on the spindle moulder.
> ...


 Still waiting for the response thanks.


----------



## dexter (15 Oct 2010)

Phil2010, If you do a search on other posts by brad there are plenty of examples of his construction methods.

Dex


----------



## BradNaylor (15 Oct 2010)

phil2010":2jkn7ge9 said:


> phil2010":2jkn7ge9 said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for the responce thanks.



There's no pleasing some people!

When you learn to spell I'll respond...

:wink:


----------



## JonnyD (15 Oct 2010)

looks good Mr Naylor  

cheers

Jon


----------



## phil2010 (15 Oct 2010)

I was only asking :shock: i thought this forum was friendly place, when you asked a question you would get a reply :shock: there is no need to be rude brad.


----------



## TheTiddles (15 Oct 2010)

he wasn't, you were.


----------



## Jake (15 Oct 2010)

And very sensible editing, because that definitely isn't the first version I saw!


----------



## phil2010 (15 Oct 2010)

TheTiddles":39cd2ls4 said:


> he wasn't, you were.


 Where was i being rude.


----------



## JonnyD (15 Oct 2010)

phil2010":28w9psz5 said:


> TheTiddles":28w9psz5 said:
> 
> 
> > he wasn't, you were.
> ...



I think calling the God like Brad Naylor a TOSSPOT was quite rude

cheers

jon


----------



## Jake (15 Oct 2010)

Pretty accurate, but rude all the same.

(Joke, Duncan, I thought I'd add that because I know your ego is so fragile and that)


----------



## phil2010 (15 Oct 2010)

Who is duncan? i suffer with dyslexia


----------



## Steve Maskery (16 Oct 2010)

Very nice, Brad, very nice.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mr T (16 Oct 2010)

I'm glad I'm not as successful as you Brad, else I'd have to keep playing golf all the time, purgatory.

Chris


----------



## big soft moose (16 Oct 2010)

phil2010":cgn4vh81 said:


> Who is duncan? i suffer with dyslexia



brads real name is duncan - you didnt think he was really called after his favorite tool, did you


----------



## mailee (16 Oct 2010)

What, you mean Brad Paslode? :lol:


----------



## phil2010 (16 Oct 2010)

Oh i thought his name was bradley naylor lol.


----------



## TrimTheKing (18 Oct 2010)

Nice work as usual Dunc.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## BradNaylor (20 Oct 2010)

Hey Mark,

I'm over your way early next week fitting a bedroom on Weaste Lane, Thelwall.

Are you around if I pop in for a brew?


----------



## TrimTheKing (20 Oct 2010)

BradNaylor":3bmunokt said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> I'm over your way early next week fitting a bedroom on Weaste Lane, Thelwall.
> 
> Are you around if I pop in for a brew?



Can be if you let me know when mate. Will probably be in London Tue-Thur but home Mon & Fri.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## chipz (22 Oct 2010)

BradNaylor":3snmx9ie said:


> Just finished this off yesterday.
> 
> £300 worth of MDF and £100 worth of white primer. The customer gets the fun of painting it. Happy days!


 Hello dunc ,do you use pocket hole joinery for your unit builds.


----------



## BradNaylor (24 Oct 2010)

No.

On a job like this where none of the outsides of the cabinets are ever going to be seen I simply glue and screw them together.

Where a screw head would be visible I would use dominoes or even rely on 2-pack filler if it was being painted. I've got a pocket hole jig but haven't used it in years.


----------



## chipz (24 Oct 2010)

BradNaylor":1ns53477 said:


> No.
> 
> On a job like this where none of the outsides of the cabinets are ever going to be seen I simply glue and screw them together.
> 
> Where a screw head would be visible I would use dominoes or even rely on 2-pack filler if it was being painted. I've got a pocket hole jig but haven't used it in years.


 Thanks dunc, so you dont use biscuits,what screws and size do you use?


----------



## BradNaylor (24 Oct 2010)

Like most people, since I got a Domino I've never even looked at my biscuit jointer!

For MDF I use Wurth 3.5 x 30 or 35mm screws. A 4.0 will split the MDF


----------



## chipz (24 Oct 2010)

Where can you buy them screws ,whats the type name of them thanks.


----------



## BradNaylor (24 Oct 2010)

http://www.wurth.co.uk/tradestores.php


----------



## chipz (24 Oct 2010)

Cheers dunc do they have a name like carcass screws?


----------



## lemonjeff (24 Oct 2010)

Brad,
Nice work as usual, I'm just about to build an alcove unit mostly inspired by your previous posts.
I was going to use 18mm for everything except the door panels but reading this post and re-reading your cutting list from a previous post you use a lot of 22mm.
Is it to give the furniture that feel of quality or constructional strength or a combination of both ?

Jeff.


----------

